# Preway Cone Stove on Screened-In Deck/Porch



## ATLPREWAY (Jul 8, 2014)

Newcomer here.  I appreciate the kindness and help.

My wife has wanted one of these for some time (see picture).  







We were screening in a section of our deck to make a covered porch area, which is attached on one wall to the brick exterior of our house.  Excited about the addition, we purchased the stove last week and are now trying to figure out what the heck to do with it.  We want to put it in the covered screened-in deck/porch area, but want to do it as safely as possible without having to place it three feet from the brick exterior of the house or the lower walls of the screened in porch.  Something like what you see here (just an example pulled from Google search):







Yes, I understand that in an outside area, it won't provide tons of heat, but it is more the aesthetic I think, in my wife's opinion.

My questions are as follows:

1) Is this thing going to burn my house down?  Seriously, I know that I need to get the proper chimeny components to pass through the roof on the deck.  That will be a gable/cathedra/A-frame roof with a single layer of decking/shingles.  No attic.  What is the safest, most cost-effective way to do that?  I am pretty handy, so I will probably install and let the roofer finish around it.  From what I am seeing online, this is going to be spendy (for example).  For what it is worth, the roof is a low pitch and the pipe is 8 inches.

2) What kind of hearth do I need?  I was looking at the spacing requirements for the very similar Malm Lancer stove (link here).  Are these spacing clearances sufficient?  If the stove faces the common space of the porch but has a wall or half-wall behind it, what kind of material do I need to put back there so that the wood does not get too hot?  Durarock, tile, nothing?

3) The stove comes with a grate cover, but should I be concerned with sparks, etc. flying out the front?

4) Anything else I should know about this?

Thanks in advance for all of your help.


----------



## begreen (Jul 8, 2014)

The fireplace should be safe as long as it is installed per the manufacturer's tested specifications. Unfortunately this company has been out of business for a while. Do you have the installation manual? That should spell out the clearance and hearth requirements. When burning yes, sparks can fly out of an open fire. The screen is important to help prevent this and a good hearth for those sparks that do escape.


----------



## bholler (Jul 8, 2014)

agreed you need to follow the specs given by the manufacturer.  As far as going through the roof a section or 2 of class a chimney and the components to do it would be the easiest and probably the best.


----------



## valley ranch (Jul 9, 2014)

Greetings, These were popular a good while back. Gives you a place to start a fire,,nice to look at, will warm the room you're in, but you'll heat the house with something else. 

I had one for a while, never installed it, they're as good at heating as the imaitation Franklins. Fun if it isn't for real heating.

Richard


----------

